# cystourethroscopy/rt pyeloureterostomy with double-J stent Replacement



## bovapj@yahoo.com (Oct 18, 2011)

Help are these all covered under 52332?

1. Cystourethroscoopy
2. Right Side Pyeloureterostomy
3. Right Side Double-J stent Replacement measuring 28 cm x 5 French.

Thanks


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (Oct 18, 2011)

I would suggest 52351 and 52332 but you might get another opinion.


----------



## bovapj@yahoo.com (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks


----------

